# About.com- The Poop Pill



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Last week I gave you pointers as to how to take care of your gut flora ("How to Have Healthy Gut Flora"). Maybe a very good reason for doing so is so that you never have to take the "poop pill"!

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

